# Hobbico Acquires Revell-monogram



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys!

I just got this announcement in my inbox and thought I would post it here!

Mad Cap

HOBBICO ACQUIRES REVELL-MONOGRAM


Champaign, Illinois, May 2, 2007 - Hobbico, Inc. announced today that it has acquired Revell-Monogram. Revell will continue to operate from its Northbrook, Illinois headquarters and will be led by Jim Foster, the company's President since 2002 and a hobby industry veteran for over 40 years. 


Revell is a world wide leader in detailed, scale model kits including cars, trucks, ships, and planes. Founded over 60 years ago, the company markets under the brands of Revell and Monogram which were combined in 1986. In September 2006, Revell's European business was sold to a group led by Revell GmbH management.


Hobbico is the world's leading manufacturer, distributor and retailer of model hobby products, including radio controlled models, plastic model kits, trains and other hobby products. The employee-owned company sells products through hobby shops, toy stores, chain stores as well as its retail subsidiary, Tower Hobbies.


"Revell has had seven different owners over the last 37 years," said Jim Foster, "but this new combination with Hobbico represents a unique partnership that provides stability for the company's dedicated staff and the resources they need to create exciting new models. Hobbico understands what's important to serious modelers. Joining the strengths of the two companies will lead to products that modelers will really appreciate."


Revell's research and development staff includes many talented professionals who have been with the company for as long as five decades. They will continue to manage the creation and manufacturing of all new and existing products from their facility in the Chicago area.


"Many modelers who fly or drive R/C got their start in the hobby by building a plastic model kit," said Wayne Hemming, President of Hobbico. "Plastic kits are the foundation of model building. We are committed to giving Revell the support it needs to continue its 60-year tradition of quality and excellence in plastic models."


The Revell and Monogram brands both originated in 1945. Revell started out with plastic toys. Their first plastic model kits sold in 1951 were a series of vintage cars called Revell Highway Pioneers. The first model was a 1913 Maxwell, a car made famous by comedian Jack Benny. 


Monogram started with wooden ship models and progressed to flying control-line and free flight airplanes as well as CO2-powered cars. Their first all-plastic kit, a midget racing car, came in 1954 and sold for 98¢. Next came a Hot Rod and a Racing Speedboat which both were sold as "Snap-Fit and Press-Fit for Jiffy Assembly." 


"Both Revell and Monogram have produced literally thousands of different models over their long history," said Jim Foster. "Every effort has been made to preserve the production tooling for possible future re-releases. Over the coming years, we will work to not only create exciting new releases, but also bring back many classic favorites from years gone by."


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

AHA ! "re-releases", "new releases", and "classic favorites", THAT has a good tone to it !


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW...I am gonna stay tuned. Hope all of this is for the better (for us guys).


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I admit I don't get around LHSs much (don't have any) but has anyone else here have never heard of Hobbico? And is it owned by Bilbo or Frodo?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

They're more of a distributor than a retailer. I received info on this late yesterday from my LHS that was a bit more detailed where Hobbico is concerned, to include their "common name" by which most of us know it. That's all on my 'puter at home, tho, and I don't recall the name.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I've bought model supplies from Hobbico online a while back. Yes, just checked and I got accelelerator, etc. from them. Type Hobbico in your browser.
OK, it's affiliated with Tower Hobbies, model & supply dealer.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Nope. Never even heard of Hobbico.

- GJS


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Doubt it will mean anything on the repop or re-release of kits. Basically, why buy from a vendor and sell _their_ goods when you can buy them and sell _your_ goods. It does [probably] mean Hobbico is impressed and comfortable with RM's bottom line enough to buy them

From a business standpoint, it's very smart.

Scottie


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Isn't Hobbico another name for Great Planes?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah Al, it's one of their trademark brands. Tower Hobbies, that is.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Hobbico, aka Great Planes, aka Tower Hobbies.
Is one of the largest Hobby companies in the US, probably THE largest distributor.
They are a Manufacturer of RC Kits and supplies - The US Exclusive distriburtor for Futaba and OS Max.
Also a mail order - web retailer.
The good news is that Hobbico does understand hobbies it's their entire business.
When I worked in a Retail shop we bought a lot of inventory from Great Planes, they had the best discounts great selection and prompt shipping.
They distribute products for almost every kind of Hobby Radio Control-Planes, boats cars, Rail Roading, Coin Collecting, Wooden Models, Plastic Models, Jigsaw Puzzles, Hobby Paint of every kind, Glues of every kind, Slot Cars, etc., etc.
I hope their acquisition of Revell is good news for the Plastic Kit hobby!

Dave


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This can only mean great news.These big boys uniting and we know that they are devoted in producing high quality hobby products can only reinforce Revellogram,unlike the RC-ERTL fiasco.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> AHA ! "re-releases", "new releases", and "classic favorites", THAT has a good tone to it !





xsavoie said:


> This can only mean great news.These big boys uniting and we know that they are devoted in producing high quality hobby products can only reinforce Revellogram,unlike the RC-ERTL fiasco.


I'll believe it when I see it. 'Til then, it's all hype.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*Revell O' Gram bought!!*

No joke! Just got this from a Scale Auto newsletter. 

_*HOBBICO ACQUIRES REVELL-MONOGRAM* _

_Champaign, Illinois, May 2, 2007 - Hobbico, Inc. announced today that it has acquired Revell-Monogram. Revell will continue to operate from its Northbrook, Illinois headquarters and will be led by Jim Foster, the company's President since 2002 and a hobby industry veteran for over 40 years. _

_Revell is a world wide leader in detailed, scale model kits including cars, trucks, ships, and planes. Founded over 60 years ago, the company markets under the brands of Revell and Monogram which were combined in 1986. In September 2006, Revell's European business was sold to a group led by Revell GmbH management. _

_Hobbico is the world's leading manufacturer, distributor and retailer of model hobby products, including radio controlled models, plastic model kits, trains and other hobby products. The employee-owned company sells products through hobby shops, toy stores, chain stores as well as its retail subsidiary, Tower Hobbies. _

_"Revell has had seven different owners over the last 37 years," said Jim Foster, "but this new combination with Hobbico represents a unique partnership that provides stability for the company's dedicated staff and the resources they need to create exciting new models. Hobbico understands what's important to serious modelers. Joining the strengths of the two companies will lead to products that modelers will really appreciate." _

_Revell's research and development staff includes many talented professionals who have been with the company for as long as five decades. They will continue to manage the creation and manufacturing of all new and existing products from their facility in the Chicago area. _

_"Many modelers who fly or drive R/C got their start in the hobby by building a plastic model kit," said Wayne Hemming, President of Hobbico. "Plastic kits are the foundation of model building. We are committed to giving Revell the support it needs to continue its 60-year tradition of quality and excellence in plastic models." _

_The Revell and Monogram brands both originated in 1945. Revell started out with plastic toys. Their first plastic model kits sold in 1951 were a series of vintage cars called Revell Highway Pioneers. The first model was a 1913 Maxwell, a car made famous by comedian Jack Benny. _

_Monogram started with wooden ship models and progressed to flying control-line and free flight airplanes as well as CO2-powered cars. Their first all-plastic kit, a midget racing car, came in 1954 and sold for 98¢. Next came a Hot Rod and a Racing Speedboat which both were sold as "Snap-Fit and Press-Fit for Jiffy Assembly." _

_"Both Revell and Monogram have produced literally thousands of different models over their long history," said Jim Foster. "Every effort has been made to preserve the production tooling for possible future re-releases. Over the coming years, we will work to not only create exciting new releases, but also bring back many classic favorites from years gone by."_


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well well, the first sale of a model company that gave me a GOOD feeling!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Yup! An interesting development.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Oops - saw the other thread first, but as I said, an interesting development


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> Well well, the first sale of a model company that gave me a GOOD feeling!


Indeed! This line give me great hope:

_"Every effort has been made to preserve the production tooling for possible future re-releases. Over the coming years, we will work to not only create exciting new releases, but also bring back many classic favorites from years gone by."_


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey that sounds like good news . 
hb


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

when i first saw the thread that just said they were bought , i thought OMG not by RCII lol . but this actually looks like good news for RM . 
hb


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=184127


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Who has the magic thread-merging button?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I do.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I've got one or two Hobbieco items on my workbench. Their version of a hobby knife blade is indistinguishable from Ex-Acto's #11 blade. This merger could be a good thing after all.


Mark McG.


----------



## gail (Nov 18, 2006)

I have one stuck in my leg right now. Yep, feels the same... OUCH!!!! 

Great news about R/M though. I hope we see some new old releases!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I told my LHS manager (scifiguy) about this, and he started swearing fluently, and called Hobbico the "biggest whores" in the hobby biz. 

Also, over at SSM, John points out that the marketing manager of the new company will be the same guy who cancelled all of Monogram's sci fi subjects claiming "sci fi doesn't sell," and warns us to look forward to nothing but more car models.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

And the beat goes on!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aaaand Linda over at SSM has reliable info that the Battlestar Galactica repops have been canceled due to the change in management.

We can NOT catch a break in this hobby.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

John P said:


> Aaaand Linda over at SSM has reliable info that the Battlestar Galactica repops have been canceled due to the change in management.
> 
> We can NOT catch a break in this hobby.


Strike one........


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oops, my mistake - Linda says the repops will continue as planned, but NEW kits from the NEW Galacica have been cancelled.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

So what John is saying, in his own Payneful way, is:

we can catch *a bit* of a break in this hobby, occasionally.
Buy those 'Galacica' models!After that, Hobbieco might offer some _Galactica_ kits, too. :devil: Then maybe Mr. Know-It-All over at Hobbieco will realize that Sci-Fi models _do _sell.
Mark McG.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Although it is true that most sales are in cars,military,etc.,variety is the key to any model kit industry.Let's remind the REVELLOGRAM management not to get anal in their selection of kits to produce.Have they overlooked what happened to RC whenever a single mass production direction attitude is taken.I can understand their avoiding big licencing products,but there are plenty of other Sci-Fi subjects that are not big risk takers.Do you think that one of their representatives would like to chat on this board.Or at least,do we have as modelers,a way to let them know about our concern of their distancing themselves away from Sci-Fi subjects.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I was looking forward to those _Galacica _ kits!
Are we still going to get them?
I want the Scion Bass Star and Rider, the Colodial Vapor, and,
of course, the Batte Star.


Now, if the sales of those triggers a release of *Galactica* kits
as Mark suggests, we'll be set! :hat:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I hope that the re-release of some of the classic Revell kits includes the Willy Ley spacecraft design line. A few of which were part of the last "classic" re-releases. The 50's "real" space concept craft are some of my favorite classic designs of all time. Ley, Von Braun, Bonestell - it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

New dinosaurs kits are always a welcome addition.I wonder which Aurora molds these guys still have with them.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> ...I was looking forward to those _Galacica _kits!...


 Okay, Cap, okay - let's not pick on the poor guy. If Mr. Payne is as anal about the English language as I think he is (meaning, as much as _I _am), then he's suffered enough already. If not, he knows we're all here to help... 




Trek Ace said:


> ...I hope that the re-release of some of the classic Revell kits includes the Willy Ley spacecraft design line.


Me too! I'd _love_ to have them reissue the "Space Fantastics" version of those kits.




xavoie said:


> ...I wonder which Aurora molds these guys still have with them.


Quite a few, according to Mssrs Bruegman and Graham. But then, didn't Polar Lights show us how well an existing model kit for which the molds have been lost can be back-engineered?

Mark McG.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Trek Ace said:


> I hope that the re-release of some of the classic Revell kits includes the Willy Ley spacecraft design line. A few of which were part of the last "classic" re-releases. The 50's "real" space concept craft are some of my favorite classic designs of all time. Ley, Von Braun, Bonestell - it doesn't get any better than that.


Are they the ones that Glencoe repopped? If so, the tooling needed a bit of work.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> I hope that the re-release of some of the classic Revell kits includes the Willy Ley spacecraft design line. A few of which were part of the last "classic" re-releases. The 50's "real" space concept craft are some of my favorite classic designs of all time. Ley, Von Braun, Bonestell - it doesn't get any better than that.


I too, love the 50's spaceships, and would like to see them rereleased. :thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> Are they the ones that Glencoe repopped? If so, the tooling needed a bit of work.


I think they were leaning more towards the Space Taxi, Orbital Rocket and Passenger Rocket.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> Okay, Cap, okay - let's not pick on the poor guy. If Mr. Payne is as anal about the English language as I think he is (meaning, as much as I am), then he's suffered enough already. If not, he knows we're all here to help...


Oh... I wasn't trying to pick on him.
I was trying to add something funny.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It's alright to pick on JohnP. He _deserves_ a little pickin' once in a while.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> Oh... I wasn't trying to pick on him.





CaptFrank said:


> I was trying to add something funny.







Griffworks said:


> It's alright to pick on JohnP. He _deserves_ a little pickin' once in a while.


 Oh, so now you guys think it's *funny* to pick on John Payne? So it's "Pick on John Payne Day", is that it??

Dang - first I missed Barry Yoner Day, and now Pick on John Payne Day. Durn glue fumes must be catchin' up with me. :drunk: 

Mark McG.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

And after Revell went to all that trouble and expense to re-design their logo...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm happy to entertain the masses.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The original Strombecker/Disney (later re-released by Glencoe) spaceship kits released in the fifties were mostly credited to Wernher von Braun for the design, but I imagine that Willey Ley had an influence on them as well, and even Chesley Bonestell, as they were the "trio" that lead the forefront in the 50's of what later became the US space program in the 60's. Revell mostly had Ley as a designer.

Those three guys were my heroes back then (and in some ways, still are today) and I collected everything from Collier's and LIFE magazines with the beautiful covers of Bonestell artwork, to the tie-ins of the wonderful Disney "Man In Space" shows of the Disneyland program and all of the various model kits by Strombecker, Revell, Aurora, etc.

I quickly snatched up as many of the more recent re-releases of the classic kits from Glencoe and Revell as I could, but there were many that still have not seen the light of day for over forty years. Does anyone as ancient as me remember the Revell Space Station?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

John P said:


> I'm happy to entertain the masses.


I dig the clown shoes.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> I'm happy to entertain the masses.


Thanks for sticking the "M" in there, John.  



Trek Ace said:


> ...Does anyone as ancient as me remember the Revell Space Station?


That wasn't the "Manned Orbiting Laboratory" (not related to the proposed Project Gemini applications program) made from an Atlas booster was it? The model I'm thinking of had a clear hull half that allowed you to view the fairly well-detailed interior.

Mark McG.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think I saw the Revel space Laboratory on E-BAY a few times.Very interesting,but unfortunately also very expensive.It would be a welcomed addition.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> Thanks for sticking the "M" in there, John.
> 
> That wasn't the "Manned Orbiting Laboratory" (not related to the proposed Project Gemini applications program) made from an Atlas booster was it? The model I'm thinking of had a clear hull half that allowed you to view the fairly well-detailed interior.
> 
> Mark McG.


 The MOL was a Hawk kit, IIRC.

John P, entertainimg M-less masses as well.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> The MOL was a Hawk kit, IIRC. John P, entertainimg M-less masses as well.


Oh, ah.

Mark McG.


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

John P said:


> Oops, my mistake - Linda says the repops will continue as planned, but NEW kits from the NEW Galacica have been cancelled.


Ooh, and thats a bad thing becauase... hehe, sorry, been gone from the forums a while (transferred from California to texas), and instead of started a new post on the hobbico buyout, thought I would just use this post


----------

